# Cover for HSS724



## Power Play (Nov 6, 2015)

Since my new HSS724 will live outside in the winter, I would like to buy a cover. Looking at the Honda site I can only find a listing for a cover that will fit the HS724, not the new HSS724. It seems to me that the dimensions of the new model would require a different cover. Anyone know if a new one is available?


----------



## don in nh (Nov 7, 2015)

I'm having my HSS724 delivered next Saturday. When I paid for it on Thursday I also ordered a cover for it. $53.95 was the price I believe. The parts department said it would be about a week for it to arriver. It is a gray cover with your choice of a black or red logo. Sorry I don't have the part no.


----------



## Power Play (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm picking mine up tomorrow. I'll have to see what they say at the dealer.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Protective covers for the new HSS models are not yet available. 

I will get an ETA from the accessory development group. 

Note existing Honda snow blower covers will not properly fit HSS models, so don't buy one. The existing covers really only fit older HS 2-stage models.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

FWIW, I prefer the covers made from from Toro. Have had them on both my 621 (single stage covers) as well as my 928. The one that was on my 928 is now on my Husq..

It's not the lighter weight type like the Honda'a , but more of a heavy nylon vith the typical waterproofing coating inside. It has built it vents to let air circulate, etc. They are more ~universal fit covers~, one for SS and another for 2 stages. but I like them more over big reds


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Power Play said:


> Since my new HSS724 will live outside in the winter, I would like to buy a cover. Looking at the Honda site I can only find a listing for a cover that will fit the HS724, not the new HSS724. It seems to me that the dimensions of the new model would require a different cover. Anyone know if a new one is available?


dont know if this info will be of much use as i dont know where on the planet you are located, but CT sells universal fit covers for about $30 if i remember correctly. i have one on my 24" TB, and one on my 28" sno-tek. not the best quality , but better than a tarp and bungee cords !!!


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

PowerPlay - Just curious. Any reason you plan to leave the new toy outside ?

I have covers just so they're covered during the off-season indoors.
Can't imagine keeping a 2K rig outdoors...
Do you chain it and put in on a ~motorcycle~ floor anchor to keep it secure.


----------



## Power Play (Nov 6, 2015)

mobiledynamics said:


> PowerPlay - Just curious. Any reason you plan to leave the new toy outside ?
> 
> I have covers just so they're covered during the off-season indoors.
> Can't imagine keeping a 2K rig outdoors...
> Do you chain it and put in on a ~motorcycle~ floor anchor to keep it secure.


It is staying outside because the red and black would clash with the decor in my living room. Seriously, I don't have anyplace inside to keep it, but should be able to manhandle it to the basement in the off-season. The plan is to chain it to the porch and hope for the best.


----------



## Power Play (Nov 6, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Protective covers for the new HSS models are not yet available.
> 
> I will get an ETA from the accessory development group.
> 
> Note existing Honda snow blower covers will not properly fit HSS models, so don't buy one. The existing covers really only fit older HS 2-stage models.


This is what I thought might be the case. I picked up the machine today and the dealer had no idea about covers and doesn't usually stock them. Appreciate the info on timing once you get it.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Ouch. How secure is the railing of your porch.

Consider these combos
ABUS Anchor GRANIT WBA 100 (27161)

And a good chain and lock.


That sucky part is that the augers on these hondas are pretty easy to remove......no need to break it away from the tractor, assuming you are going up chain it up by the auger


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

LOL, PP. Your the 2nd poster I've read about mandhandling their snowblowers into a basement. And that other poster was talking about their new Toro SS which is half the weight I suppose, 125lb. Your HSS is 2X that weight. I can't imagine carrying something like that, even with help. Best of luck on your new beast. Maybe spring project is to build a small shed ?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

mobiledynamics said:


> That sucky part is that the augers on these hondas are pretty easy to remove......no need to break it away from the tractor, assuming you are going up chain it up by the auger


In this case as someone sugested a while ago, what you have to do is feed the chain thru the auger housing and take it thru the chute, this way they will have to separate the auger housing from the blower tractor to take it. :icon-hgtg::icon-hgtg::icon-hgtg:


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Hardned Chain Links arent cheap. OP going to need at least 10 feet of chain *aka, 5 feet loop*, @ $14-$15 per ft. Then you add a good monolock or padlock. Another $50 as a starting point..

Might be better to lay that money towards shed materials as type this and do the math


----------



## Power Play (Nov 6, 2015)

Since posting this I took a look at some of the resin shed/storage boxes. Looks like I can pick up something that will keep the weather out and prying eyes off for a few hundred bucks. Probably worth the effort, and I do have space to put one in the yard.


----------



## Power Play (Nov 6, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Protective covers for the new HSS models are not yet available.
> 
> I will get an ETA from the accessory development group.
> 
> Note existing Honda snow blower covers will not properly fit HSS models, so don't buy one. The existing covers really only fit older HS 2-stage models.


Bumping this thread to see if there is any info on the new covers yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Power Play said:


> Bumping this thread to see if there is any info on the new covers yet.


Sorry, no ETA yet. I'll be sure and post full details when they are ready.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

Just a thought, but maybe you might want to consider a marine type fabric for all seasons. I have a boat and use a product called "Top Gun" fabric which is quite durable and waterproof. You could have someone custom make the cover for the snowblower itself. 

I am sure it would not be cheap but obviously you do not have a cheap snowblower either. The only concern I might have is that with boat you have to have vents in the cover because the fabric does not breathe, but one small vent for a snowblower should be more than enough.

Anyway, it is just a thought to consider.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

I am looking for a cover too, because I parked my (what is it 20 years old or so?) Ariens ST1030 on my back deck this weekend to free up some room in my single-Model A era garage. Here's a link for covers including Honda (but obviously not the right Honda cover for your machine):

Snow Blower Covers @ Snow Blowers Direct

I may try the Yard Guard Universal Two-Stage Snow Blower Cover just because it looks like it would shed snow better.

Because my machine is old and frickin' heavy, nobody is going to steal it unless they have a key (but I guess I could even temporarily ground out the engine...) and they brought a ramp.

But if I were you, the last thing I would buy is a cover which said "Honda" on it. Honda is simply top of the line in small engines and in the machines that those engines' power. IMHO, don't advertise what is under the cover.


----------



## Power Play (Nov 6, 2015)

I purchased a universal cover for now, but would prefer something that is more form fitting. If anyone is looking for a temporary solution for not much money, this fits pretty well:


----------



## dbv (Sep 30, 2015)

So, does Honda make covers now for the 2016 HSS724 snowblowers? I have the wheeled model.

I was looking at this one:

Electric Generator Depot - Honda 06724-768-010AH Snowblower Cover for HS724 Snow Thrower Red Logo


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

dbv said:


> So, does Honda make covers now for the 2016 HSS724 snowblowers? I have the wheeled model.
> 
> I was looking at this one:
> 
> Electric Generator Depot - Honda 06724-768-010AH Snowblower Cover for HS724 Snow Thrower Red Logo


Honda does not quite have the covers for the new HSS models ready yet. They are expected to be shipped to dealers sometime later this summer. 

Any Honda covers you find for sale today are for the older HS-series machines, and will not fit a new-style HSS machine.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Honda does not quite have the covers for the new HSS models ready yet.


*Update 10/6/2016*: HSS covers now available:

*Covers announcement posting at this link*


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

I've looked at many snow blower/thrower covers and none seem to be that good. At best, they would be good dust covers when stored in a shed/garage. I have been using a propane grill cover on my Husqvarna 10530SBE. The cover is very heavy duty and does a good job. It's one of those grill covers that can be put on a hot grill without damage to cover. I just wish I had bought two of them at the time.


----------

